
Ask HN: Recommend some good science movie for weekend - pknerd
By science I mean discussing about Space, Time, Biology, Softwares etc. Movies like Inception, martian, A Beautiful Mind etc, In time, Another Earth etc :)
======
dragonbonheur
There aren't enough solid science movies to make a proper recommendation,
unless you want to see a documentary.

Anime however, are plenty -

Rocket Girls, Moonlight Mile, the Ghost In The Shell series of films and
episodes, Planetes have good science themes that will make you think.

